# Senior gals day coming up at the vets.......



## angelaw

Ok, have an appt on the 13th, only day I can get the girls in.


Duchess is 12.5 yrs old, going deaf,spondylosis. Well she's started off itching/scratching. Thinking dry skin, but if you look at her rear legs, looks almost like she has mange, hair is missing (no sores), also on her rear near her tail. Her hair on her back is extremely coarse. Nothing diet wise has changed. I'm thinking thyroid? Can that also cause issues with bowel movements (some days good, some days cleanup) or would that be more to the spondyosis? Plan on vet taking a look at her, and running the thyroid but it'll take 2 wks to get back from Univ. Michigan.

Oxana will be 11 in February. She is going in to be xrayed, last month she's been slipping as she runs. I know her hips are good, so not sure what's going on there. After she slips, she limps or hops so not looking forward to this either.

Not sure what i'm looking for except if anyone else has seen/dealt with this. I hate having them get old. Too soon after Vishnu!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Definitely run the thyroid. My U of M T3-4 results are usually back in a week. Maybe it depends on the time of year? As my seniors have aged, I've had to make changes to their diets. Their systems don't handle what they used to tolerate as easily. What are you feeding Duchess? 

What xrays are you thinking about for Oxana? Is she limping from the front or rear? Wrists and knees are prime places to get arthritis, even toes. 

I also get a full blood panel on my seniors at their physical exams, and urinalysis. These help rule out systemic issues that might be causing the symptoms you're looking at, and ensure nothing else is creeping up on us.


----------



## angelaw

Duchess is getting Taste of the Wild like everyone else. No one else is having coat issues. Heck she wasn't either until recently. The places where the hair is really thin, it has dark spots and her belly does as well. 

For Oxy, I'm thinking spinal, maybe disc?? she's limping in the rear. At first I didn't take much notice since I thought she was just coming in too quickly and sliding on the tile, but I had the gang out this past Sunday and she slipped on the grass.


----------



## angelaw

no one else? figures I get the dogs with the stuff no one's heard of, lol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I have such scary thoughts all the time that I try not to say them! 

For Duchess:
Definitely on the thyroid, definitely blood work, check for infection/staph, anal glands, and maybe even a big fecal/blood thing for Texas A/M if the diarrhea continues, because I am thinking that things change over time with their IgA, B12, etc. I am thinking about this for Kramer. For Christmas.







He's had some diarrhea episodes-they know I am worried about the same thing that happened to Nina-but the Tylan powder that he's been on has been keeping things firm. 

For Oxsana, that is an area I am not so sure about-as compared to other ones where I am not sure but have seen some stuff, but one thing I learned is that if there is any weakness anywhere, if they are not feeling well in any way, that weakness will show up. So she could have something that you wouldn't even know about, some little UTI, URI, something infectious that would respond to abx or it could be something more normal like something actually related to what it looks like! So I would definitely do the bloodwork. I would really hone in on the knees though. 

And since LisaT hasn't posted for both, tick tests!


----------



## angelaw

But for Duchess it's not on a daily basis. Last 2 days fine, day before that runs, couple days more fine, then runs. No rhyme or reason. 

I am leaning towards it being thryoid for her, Oxana is the one that has me worried. She's not lethargic, still energetic, still wanting to get out and run, except for the sudden falling down thing. whole week to have to stew about it, ugh!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Gosh, Angela, I don't get an evening off once in a while?
















For Duchess, Everything Jean said. I was asking about diet not because of her fur (which does appear to be thyroid related at first glance) but mostly due to her stools issue. As we get older, our tolerance for food changes. Often, the stuff we've eaten most of our lives isn't as digestible as it used to be. I've tinkered with my seniors' diets a few times as they've aged. You may just need to add a bit more fiber or a bit more bland protein (boiled rinsed turkey or chicken) to get the fat percent down some. 

And I'd talk to my vet about running a spinal series of xrays (lumbar-sacral, maybe thoracic). Nerve impingement and disc problems at the interstate of nerves (the spinal cord) can cause problems with the lower GI tract which is managed by an expressway of nerves. While I'm at it, I'd have them snap a chest xray, just because I like getting films of my seniors' hearts and lungs while they're lounging on the table anyhow. 

For Oxana, I'd think about running spinal xrays as well. Sometimes, it's as simple as a little cyst impinging on the spinal cord. I'd also shoot her hips. Good hips for H/D doesn't mean she can't/won't get arthritis where those beautiful little balls of femoral head get rough and abrasive. Consider xrays of knees too. And even more so for Oxy, a chest shot. Pneumonia or a heart issue (often easily controlled by drugs) might be revealing itself as weakness. 

As Jean said, infex. These don't always show up as elevated temp, in blood panel or in urinalysis. But they're the best across the board, least-costly diagnostics we have.


----------



## angelaw

No you don't, lol










I xrayed Duchess last fall to see how the spondylosis was progressing. It shouldn't be too much longer before her spinal cord is completely fused down towards her tail. 
it was kinda like this is her spine:
-----------
------------

where it literally drops down. I know with her it's a waiting game unfortunately before I have to decide. But we'll see, but you guys give me some other ideas to check for!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Definitely on the thyroid panel. And I'm thinking knees with the slipping/limping issues. 

I'm taking Rafi and Chama in on Friday. Chama has some inflammation in her gums and I want the vet to check to make sure she doesn't have anything serious going on there (or need more teeth pulled). All of her other problems (arthritis, torn ligaments, lung issues) are being managed best as we can.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI....And since LisaT hasn't posted for both, tick tests!










Tick diseases should always be ruled out!!! And that is no laughing matter however!

I've been posting from my phone lately, which takes four times as long, so I haven't posted in all the forums I often do.

I hope that the thyroid comes back low for Duchess - the signs are classic, but we all know that things don't always show up as we expect. 

The digestive stuff, heck, could be so many things. Could be the thyroid too, could very well be the spondylosis. Sometimes just a slight change in the diet can cause problems -- and if you are feeding preprepared food, there are slight changes from batch to batch, I suspect, so there might be a growing intolerance. With both my dogs, when they became with stools, it was either an intolerance or infection issue.

With Miss Indy, her thyroid kinda gave out at 9 years old (med sized dog), and she requires burst of extended antibiotics for often unknown reasons. 

With Oxana, I would carefully evaluate any meds that she is on, if any (like flagyl, for example), and then I would go with my acupuncture or chiro.


----------



## LisaT

gum inflammation? I wonder where that gums from, other than dental stuff.

Isn't CoQ10 supposed to be good for the gums?


----------



## angelaw

Oxana isn't on any meds other than ivermec.

Good thing they're going Saturday, Duchess now has a hematoma in her ear that I'm going to have to have drained and cortisone injected. Came home tonight and she was sitting down and holding her head funny. Then I look it in appeared puffy so I called her over and felt it, sure enough. Crap. Oxana had this a few years ago. But Duchess doesn't appear to have an ear infection and I'm an expert on that area due to Vishnu's poor ears.

Anyone know what you can give, if anything, to help her be more comfortable or help reduce swelling?

I don't know if DH can get her in earlier, if he has to work again tomorrow night then it wouldn't be until Friday, which might as well be saturday.


----------



## LisaT

If it isn't one thing......it's certainly another with these dogs!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

You could try applying a hot compress to her ear several times a day. And why the cortisone shots?


----------



## angelaw

With a mild case, a needle can be inserted into the affected area and alleviate the hematoma by removing the fluid and injecting cortisone into the ear. The dog will also need oral medication to be used for 10 days. This treatment is usually repeated in one week, although some cases are healed after the first week of therapy. 

We had to do this on Oxana a few years back when she got her 1 and only ear infection. The cortisone keeps the ear from completely falling and collapsing. Her ear is now softer but still erect.


----------



## angelaw

Wouldn't heat make it swell more? I always thought cold would make things shrink and reduce swelling?


----------



## LisaT

Heat can open it up and make it drain though???

I dunno, I haven't experienced this.


----------



## angelaw

It's not so much fluid, you don't want it to drain without the meds under the ear skin. Hematoma's are when blood vessels rupture. There is a new type of procedure I found last night where they can put a drainage tube in for say 10 days while it heals, but don't know about what it looks like afterwards. Given her age, I don't want to go the surgery route. Even if she was younger I prob. wouldn't only for the fact the only dog I've ever seen that had it done, ended up with a floppy ear afterwards.


----------



## LisaT

I would definitely prefer the non-invasive route in this case too.

It would be tough to see a floppy-eared GSD, when you've seen them differently for 12 years!


----------



## natalie559

Angela, hope everything goes well at the vet and that you are able to get some answers.



> Originally Posted By: LisaTIsn't CoQ10 supposed to be good for the gums?


Yes!

Segal writes, "I’ve been keeping track of certain cases over the last 2 years. In particular, I’ve been looking at my files as they apply to the use of CoQ10 for oral health. CoQ10 hasn’t been studied in dogs for this purpose, but it helps people so I’ve suggested to some clients that it was worth a try. I’m pleased to report that all 27 dogs taking CoQ10 have displayed success. Once the vet had performed a cleaning, CoQ10 was fed daily as 30 mg for every 25-35 pounds of bodyweight. The longest length of time has been 26 months for a thirteen year old Shih Tzu. This was of particular interest to me because the breed is known to have gum and teeth issues. So far, little Jade has lovely pink gums and almost no tarter build-up. Please let me know if you try CoQ10 for this same purpose. I’d appreciate knowing how it works for your dog and I’ll add the information to my files. But keep in mind that it’s not a cure for tarter and plaque build-up. Teeth should be nice and clean before you use CoQ10 because it seems to maintain healthy gums, which in turn, helps preserve teeth. "

http://www.monicasegal.com/newsletters/2008-11NL.php


----------



## LisaT

Looks to me like I should up how much I give each dog!


----------



## angelaw

Ok, we got the hematoma drained and injected. Duchess it appears has developed allergies. The hair loss isn't a normal thryoid issue loss pattern, but with the coritisone shot today it will help calm that down. Now to try to figure out what she's allergic to. She does have an infection in that ear that had the hematoma (first one ever, great) so we get to zymox her ears. Wonder if she's trying to fill in for Vishnu?

Going to find some hydrocortisone shampoo to help her skin in case it environmental. She's on TOTW pacifc now for food so it's not a grain allergy. Hoping it's fish, I can avoid that easily enough for her.

As for Oxy, hip xrays still look great at 11, spinal xrays show some minor spondylosis forming in the upper part of the spine (nowhere near as bad as Duchess, but unlike duchess....) oxy has lumbar-sacral spondylosis. The bridge underneath is formed pretty well and appears to be almost completely bridged which would explain the weakness and the accidents. So both girls have metacam and now reg. painkillers when needed.

I wonder if they're trying to share their spine problems with mine?

So now I'm trying to find out how lumbo-sacral is different that "regular" spondylsis. Ok found that lumbo-sacral is basically cauda equina.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W....So now I'm trying to find out how lumbo-sacral is different that "regular" spondylsis. Ok found that lumbo-sacral is basically cauda equina.


Yes and no. Cauda equina actually is something very specific, and there are other problems that can occur with lumbo-sacral area, that isn't specifically CES. I have talked to our chiro about this because both dogs have problems in the lumbo-sacral junction.


----------



## angelaw

Lumbosacral stenosis has also been termed lumbosacral instability, lumbosacral malformation, lumbosacral malarticulation, lumbar spinal stenosis, lumbosacral spondylolisthesis, lumbosacral nerve root compression, and cauda equina syndrome. All these terms describe arthritis of the joint between the last lumbar vertebra and the sacrum, which is one of the bones that makes up the pelvis. This arthritis narrows the canal through which the spinal cord and nerves pass through. The intervertebral disc between the vertebra and the sacrum is often abnormal as well, further narrowing the canal. The arthritis and disc disease put pressure on the nerves coming off the spinal cord. The symptoms of lumbosacral stenosis, then, are a result of nerve injury.

What are the symptoms of lumbosacral stenosis?

The most common sign of cauda equina syndrome is pain. The pain may occur in the back, in one or both hind legs, or the tail. The dog usually has difficulty rising from lying down, but once he begins to walk about he works out of the stiffness. There may be muscle loss in one or both rear legs. The dog may have difficulty urinating or defecating because of the pain, may become incontinent, or may be unable to urinate. Some dogs are unable to move their tail, or have severe pain if the tail is moved. Often dogs will have a shuffling gait, and scuff their toes. Some dogs will chew on their pelvic area, hind limbs, or tail, sometimes creating considerable damage by this self-mutilation.

Many of the signs seen with lumbosacral stenosis can mimic those of hip dysplasia, and the two conditions need to be differentiated.

Will have to call vet back on Monday I guess. I do know she had the lifting of the tail and down the dog went, as well as the incontinence issue we've had for a few months, as well as muscle atrophy in the rear. You can see the tremors. So I'll have to ask I guess as to what the difference between the 2 are.


----------



## K9Drover

When they get to the point where they find it too painful to squat to defecate and/or urinate will they stop going? What then? How long till the toxins build up and what would be the signs. Would some kind of sling be of use? Would they even get the idea of what its for?


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WLumbosacral stenosis has also been termed lumbosacral instability, lumbosacral malformation, lumbosacral malarticulation, lumbar spinal stenosis, lumbosacral spondylolisthesis, lumbosacral nerve root compression, and cauda equina syndrome. All these terms describe arthritis of the joint between the last lumbar vertebra and the sacrum, which is one of the bones that makes up the pelvis. This arthritis narrows the canal through which the spinal cord and nerves pass through. The intervertebral disc between the vertebra and the sacrum is often abnormal as well, further narrowing the canal. The arthritis and disc disease put pressure on the nerves coming off the spinal cord. The symptoms of lumbosacral stenosis, then, are a result of nerve injury.
> 
> What are the symptoms of lumbosacral stenosis?
> 
> The most common sign of cauda equina syndrome is pain. The pain may occur in the back, in one or both hind legs, or the tail. The dog usually has difficulty rising from lying down, but once he begins to walk about he works out of the stiffness. There may be muscle loss in one or both rear legs. The dog may have difficulty urinating or defecating because of the pain, may become incontinent, or may be unable to urinate. Some dogs are unable to move their tail, or have severe pain if the tail is moved. Often dogs will have a shuffling gait, and scuff their toes. Some dogs will chew on their pelvic area, hind limbs, or tail, sometimes creating considerable damage by this self-mutilation.
> 
> Many of the signs seen with lumbosacral stenosis can mimic those of hip dysplasia, and the two conditions need to be differentiated.
> 
> Will have to call vet back on Monday I guess. I do know she had the lifting of the tail and down the dog went, as well as the incontinence issue we've had for a few months, as well as muscle atrophy in the rear. You can see the tremors. So I'll have to ask I guess as to what the difference between the 2 are.


I'll be interested in the answer. When I see _lumbar-sacral spondylosis_, I think of a more general condition. But I may be wrong. Now that you posted the above, I have often seen stenosis refer to CES. In fact, if you click on Lumbosacral Stenosis at this site here, there is a treatment that might help: http://www.greythealth.com/

I found these articles, which I found interesting:
http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2004&PID=8889&O=Generic
http://www.videxgsd.com/lumbosacral_transitional_vertebrae.htm


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: K9DroverWhen they get to the point where they find it too painful to squat to defecate and/or urinate will they stop going? What then? How long till the toxins build up and what would be the signs. Would some kind of sling be of use? Would they even get the idea of what its for?


I would think that the can't stop going by choice, unless the suffer such great nerve injury that they can't send the right signals.

I hate thinking of this stuff -- terrible thing to happen.


----------



## angelaw

There is surgery, basically a laminectomy, but I don't know if I would put an 11-12 yr old dog thru that kind of surgery. Dogs with incontinence issues also have poorer prognosis for recovery than say a 6 yr old dog that has been diagnosed with no other issues. 

Even if you use a sling, I don't know if the nerve signals would still be functioning for the dog to know it has to go to the bathroom or not. The brain might not get the signals that the dog needs to go if those nerve roots are fused off from the rest of the spinal column.


----------



## angelaw

On another note, Oxana is now in the house fulltime but she has to have electric on since I've tried her and Duchess before and they've gotten into it. So maybe I can get her to behave this time.


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Woxy has lumbar-sacral spondylosis
> 
> Lumbosacral stenosis
> 
> Will have to call vet back on Monday I guess. So I'll have to ask I guess as to what the difference between the 2 are.


Hi Angela.

Sorry to hear about your babies, but at least you got some answers.

The lumbosacral spondylosis is the same diagnosis that Penny has. When I was doing my research all the terms for the problem seemed very intertwined. I asked Penny's vet on our return visit for clarification and hears how I understand it,

The lumbosacral spondylosis is what the name describes: spondylosis in the lumbosacral region. With spondylosis the bone of the spine overgrows and narrows the spinal canal which often results in pressure on the spinal cord or spinal nerve roots and with it being in this critical lumbar area *can lead* to entrapment of the cauda equina nerve roots which control bladder and fecal function among other things.

If and once the nerves are affected the diagnosis term can change to cauda equina, lumbosacral instability, lumbosacral stenosis. It's a compression of the nerves in the spinal canal.

So given your dogs symptoms it sounds like the nerves are being compressed and that the lumbosacral spondylosis has advanced to one of the other terms.

I found a lot of my information from looking in vet books on google book previews. One chart you might like to see shows the nerves and expected neurological effects in Textbook of small animal surgery pg 1228: 

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=B...sult#PPA1228,M1

The exact symptoms you describe are what my vet has warned me could happen to Penny in time. Penny's treatment plan for now is chiropractic care to loosen the back and hopefully slow to stop the advancement of the spondylosis, maybe acupuncture, vibrating massage along the spine and supplementation of vit b complex for nerve function, antioxidants vit c, vit e, CoQ10, a glucosamine, chondroitin, msm and high dose of fish oil for anti inflammatory.


----------



## WiscTiger

Angela, check the Zymox shampoo and rinse. I got some Rinse for Lakota have to say I am just as please with that is the Ear drops.


----------



## LisaT

Great description natalie


----------



## angelaw

*Incontinence Senior*

Ok, I have a doggie diaper for oxana, but as some of you know, the pads to collect aren't very big. So right now I have to use female products and put them into the doggie diaper. As I only have 1 diaper until this weekend when I go buy another one, I did the DH's underwear, put the pad in and clothespinned up the excess on her back while I have the diaper drying. 

So my next question is can I use like people disposable depends on her instead as it would collect more and not leak every single time? I cut back her water at night and I can get her from midnight to say 5-6am, but after she's up and awake, she can't even hold it an hour. Dh let her out yesterday, an hour later still had an accident. I told him no more in the house without a diaper on, but was curious as to if anyone had used depends for dogs?

I'm even thinking baby diapers, cut a hole.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior*

Someone asked about what happens when they lose the ability to tell if the need to go. I found this searching for diapers:

http://www.handicappedpets.biz/wiki/index.php?title=Express_a_dog_or_cat


Never knew you could do that!


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Ok, emailed Luv's, can't tell me or don't know

waiting on huggies

I see all the baby diapers go by size. Does anyone have kids in diapers that can tell me the waist sizes? I don't know if a size 6 would fit a gsd or be too big. I'm pretty sure I can't go off of weight!


----------



## Heidigsd

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Do you have a Petsmart close by? They carry disposable doggie diapers.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752016

Michaela


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Medium (if they would fit) are 30 to a pack and are 30.99

Baby diapers, Huggies largest size are 37.62 for 128 to a pack. 

Walmart has washables http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4601013

as this is a long term permanent issue, I'd rather find something more economical.


----------



## Heidigsd

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*



> Quote:as this is a long term permanent issue, I'd rather find something more economical.


I understand, I know they are pricey. I thought you just needed something for right now









Michaela


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Ok, Proctor and Gamble who own Luv's basically told me sorry it's not approved for that use. 

Kimberly Clark maker of Huggies, said call us to discuss. The lady there went and got a size 6 diaper, stretched it out. It will go max of 30 inches. She is sending me coupons as well. She said alot of people use them for their pets, goats, monkeys, etc. She said 28-29 inch waist would probably be better. 

So thank you Huggies!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Angela, does Oxana tolerate flaxseed?


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

I haven't given it to her in awhile, but she used to be able to. I used to get the seeds from the health food store and grind it. Does it help with incontinence? now I gotta go look, lol.


still not finding for flaxseed, but I see saw palmetto for males/female bladder. I do have that at home from Vishnu.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Do the common meds that are given for incontinence not work in this circumstance?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI haven't given it to her in awhile, but she used to be able to. I used to get the seeds from the health food store and grind it. Does it help with incontinence? now I gotta go look, lol.
> 
> 
> still not finding for flaxseed, but I see saw palmetto for males/female bladder. I do have that at home from Vishnu.


I know that saw palmetto is frequently given for prostate problems.

Flaxseeds contain a natural estrogen -- my girl, spayed at 8 weeks, has all sorts of coat problems, etc. unless she has the ground flax, and I suspect it's related to the hormone thing. 

Long ago I saved a post for a supplement program someone used for incontinence -- it worke on at least one dog:

<span style="color: #3333FF">***** feeds her dog a combination of flaxseeds and soy for spay incontinence. And it's working. Here's the thread: 

Flaxseeds for Incontinence

"She's an 80 lb 8 yo dog. I give her 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed in her supper. It does seem to help quite a bit. I also recently starting giving her 2 capsules of soy isoflavones(figuring if it helps menopausal women it should operate on the same principle for a spayed dog). Since I started giving her both she's been even better."

And ****** feeds hexane-free Evening Primrose Oil for incontinence:

"1000mg/day for a week then tapered back to 500 mg- this was for a 45lb greyhound (14 yo) and a 30lb schnauzer(13 yo) Certainly worth a try given teh alternatives."

But, since the EPO is a rich source of Omega-6, I would use the flaxseeds instead.</span>

And that's all I know


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

They used to have ppp I think it was. Don't think it's on the market. I know when Duchess had a few episodes of incontinence she was put on hormones but it's like for 10 days.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

I thought that the hormone treatment was daily, forever?


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

She didn't want her on hormones long term.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Here it is: She was on DES

If estrogens are utilized for female dog incontinence, they are typically given once daily over a 5-7 day period, then tapered down to three times a week. Lately, this drug has been discontinued for the veterinary market in its original form known as Diethylstilbestrol or DES for short. Some formulating pharmacies however, can still make DES available for the veterinarian.

I know you could taper down to 1x a wk, 2x a wk etc. Duchess would have times where she would be fine for months at a time, then lose it again. She does it in her sleep though, not during waking hours. Oxana is different. Not at night but all during the day.

Oxana is more neurogenic incontinence, usually a result of a tumor, infection, or spinal cord injury that disrupts the nerves that control the bladder. 

If the cause is neurogenic, treatment will be more difficult. It may involve long-term catheterization combined with antibiotics to reduce the chance of infection.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Well......if the cause is a lack of hormones, then the only way to treat that is with hormones, either from supplements or synthetics (I don't think they use bio-identical hormones for dogs







).

If it's related to the nerves, you know what I'm going to say next.....try chiropractic to see if it at least helps.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Vet thinks its the nerves, as she's not spayed, and she's not dribbling in her sleep, and a few other signs. She doesn't think it's hormonal with Oxana like it is with duchess. 


Now to try to find a chiropractor and acupuncturist.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

My mom gives her senior Proin 50mg 1/2 in the morning and 1 at night forever as directed by her vet. She says it is a magic drug!! Is this a hormone? Still no good for Ms Oxana?

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Proin-prod10304.html


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Oxana isn't hormonal, hers is nerve damage. Sadly 2 diff. things. I have DES at home I can try but I'm not going to cross my fingers.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

This is the only chiro I can find near me:

http://www.mypetschiropractor.com/aboutus.html

I have no idea what to look for, if price is fair, nothing.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

[email protected]@@@!!!!

found one who does both:
Peggy Fleming, D.V.M.
-Certified Acupuncturist
-Certified Chiropractor
-Certified Homeopath
Telephone : ( 352 ) 583-2400
Fax Machine : ( 352 ) 583-4007
Email - [email protected] 

Found her name on a rescue site. Knew I'd heard of her, she was mentioned along with another vet I've used!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Wow, that's great -- she's got a pretty good arsenal -- if she can't help, I don't know who could!


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

She is 14 miles from my house, all back roads







Now to call.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

We expect a full report!


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Left message so will see. BTW, size 6 baby diapers are too small. I ended up getting depends with the one size fits all elastic straps AND I bought a package of overnights for 65-125 lbs. I tried the overnites by huggies first. Cut a hole out for the tail, slide tail thru, gently pull leg into leg holes and viola. Fits!


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

Re prices -- Denver Metro area - 60$ for each treatment (chiro or accupuncture). Here 55$ for both, To the south an hour - 35 for a chiro treatment.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Incontinence Senior baby diapers*

If we go to the vet here at the big practice, the chiro adjustment is about $55. I drive about 45 minutes south to the non-vet chiro (still avca certified) and pay $35. I started with that chiro 7 years ago when there was no one else around.

For acupuncture, I think I pay $55, can't remember, sometimes I just don't want to look....

If it's nerves that is causing this, she is probably uncomfortable in other areas too.


----------

